# Status of Gertie's and Josh's books



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie is currently at #470 with _Ariana's Pride_.

Josh is at #109 with _Uncubicled_.

Way to go guys.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great promo, Josh.  I had to buy your book.  It sounds great.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW!  Congratulations to both of you!
And the power of KindleBoards!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Josh has moved to number 1 in two catagories. 


#1 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#1 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 
#3 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie #406
Josh #102


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Josh. Started reading _Uncubicled _at lunch. Boy, that takes me back to my cubicle days. I knew I was going to like the book when I read your acknowledgements. (Yes, I read)

I'm at 406, but I don't show up by category yet. It could be another two days before Amazon posts the tags and descriptions.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Gertie and Josh!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Josh:

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #85 in Kindle Store 

Popular in these categories:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor


Gertie:
Amazon.com Sales Rank: #392 in Kindle Store


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie - #392
Josh - #85

edit: sorry about repeat posting.  I didn't realize someone else updated the numbers. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Josh #61.
Gertie keeps moving up and down.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! I've downloaded both, and will read them after I finish my current book! 

"I knew them way back when ........"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What a fun day this has been on KB... what a "didn't get anything done today" for me!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Josh #61.
> Gertie keeps moving up and down.


That's okay. I'm thrilled to be where I'm at. I was excited at 1400 last night.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

That reminds me......I must buy Gertie's book.  *Running over to Amazon*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay....much better...I now own Josh's and Gertie's books


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay....much better...I now own Josh's and Gertie's books


I feel like Josh and I are twins ... fraternal, of course.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to both of you, although author Gertie stills surprises some, had no idea it was in the works.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I feel like Josh and I are twins ... fraternal, of course.


LOL! Very cool...you both should be very proud


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst said:


> Congrats to both of you, although author Gertie stills surprises some, had no idea it was in the works.


Hee-Hee. I just love being sneaky.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, Angela, not as much done for me today either as I had previously planned.  

By the way, somebody needs to post some drinks and party hats and the whole shebang here for this great occasion.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll bring the butterbeer










and the popcorn


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm...never heard of butterbeer.  Sounds good though


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The chocolate cake looks like it came from Claim Jumpers....yummy!  I'll take a slice or six.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hee-Hee. I just love being sneaky.


That explains Fred and George. . . . .tricksters par extraordinaire. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hmmm...never heard of butterbeer. Sounds good though


Never read Harry Potter? Oh, my.

8 oz cream soda or root beer
1/4 cup coffee cream
1 Tbs. butterscotch topping

Yum.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Never read Harry Potter? Oh, my.
> 
> 8 oz cream soda or root beer
> 1/4 cup coffee cream
> ...


No I haven't read it.....*puts head down in shame*. That does sound yummy!  Have to try it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst said:


>


Unfair!!! Now I'm going to have to have chocolate fudge brownie ice cream with loads of Redi-Whip on top when I get home tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> No I haven't read it.....*puts head down in shame*. That does sound yummy!  Have to try it.


Okay, not everyone knows that this series is way more than children's books. I'll forgive you. But do put them on your list. I can highly recommend them as I sit here surrounded by ... well, *a lot* of HP stuff.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

that's just so great!

congrats to both of you!  wish you lots of success


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, not everyone knows that this series is way more than children's books. I'll forgive you. But do put them on your list. I can highly recommend them as I sit here surrounded by ... well, *a lot* of HP stuff.


Thanks for forgiving me *puts head back up* LOL!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie has moved to #438.  Come on folks, you know what we did to the Outlander series.  Start klicking for Ariana's Pride.

Josh is at #50.    Woo hoo, Josh


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Gertie has moved to #438. Come on folks, you know what we did to the Outlander series. Start klicking for Ariana's Pride.
> 
> Josh is at #50. Woo hoo, Josh




make it easy for them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Duh, thanks Chad.  I'm working on 3 hours sleep in the last 36 hours.  Not a lot of brain cells moving around in there.  
deb


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> make it easy for them!


On that link, I don't see a description of the book....are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i didn't see one either....are there other links?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Started reading Ariana's Pride - can tell that I will be off of here soon and will be up probably until the wee hours finishing it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Josh #48!!!!


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought both books and looking forward to the reads!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> On that link, I don't see a description of the book....are my eyes deceiving me?


It takes several days for Amazon to publish the description.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, not everyone knows that this series is way more than children's books. I'll forgive you. But do put them on your list. I can highly recommend them as I sit here surrounded by ... well, *a lot* of HP stuff.


*I haven't read them either...waiting for them to be Kindleized  Mom bought them all in HB and passed them on to me...I just can't hold them to read... I'm not too upset. I have a huge backlog of books to read *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Josh #45.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> On that link, I don't see a description of the book....are my eyes deceiving me?





Chad Winters (#102) said:


> i didn't see one either....are there other links?


Check out my website at jobreepublishing.com for a complete description. As Jeff said, it takes a few days for Amazon to post the product description. It isn't even searchable by genre, yet.

Thanks for all the boosts, kindlefriends.

Watching these stats is as good as kindlewatch.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered both of them. Gertie,  I missed the announcement! Congratulations. You're a good secret keeper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered both of them. Gertie, I missed the announcement! Congratulations. You're a good secret keeper.


Oh, you know me. It was just a simple Fidelius Charm.










Check out the I've Got a Secret thread that Jeff started. We had a good time keeping everyone guessing Margaret Lake's secret identity.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Check out the I've Got a Secret thread that Jeff started. We had a good time keeping everyone guessing Margaret Lake's secret identity.


I read that a bit earlier today. I had no clue!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok folks, help me out here please.

I read Gertie's book. Loved it. And as I keep saying I am not a Romance novel reader. I also liked the A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel book - but not as much.  Nice going Gertie.

Now for the problem.  I have started uncubicled.  I cannot get past chapter 3. I don't like this book.
Someone tell me to keep going that it gets better.  I WANT to like it. After all the hoopla, I really want to like it or at least give it the chance and finish it.  But it is hard right now.

Yes I really like Steinbeck and Hemingway and Doestoevsky and Asimov and Heinlein.  But I have been introduced to and really like Jeff Hepple, Margaret Lake (Gertie), Mike Hicks (KeelanWarrior), Boyd Morrison and Rebecca East (all our home-folks here).  So I really want to like this too.

But thus far I don't.  And by my normal behavior, if I don't like it by now I stop.  And I got to tell you that there are not a lot of books that I don't at least finish - if I buy them in the first place.

So one last time - has anyone read the book and can you tell me to go on and finish it too?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok folks, help me out here please.
> 
> I read Gertie's book. Loved it. And as I keep saying I am not a Romance novel reader. I also liked the A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel book - but not as much. Nice going Gertie.


Thanks, Geoff. It's really gratifying that some men like AP. I think (hope) that means I broke out of the "stock" romance mold.

I also liked A.D. 62. It was certainly different.



> Now for the problem. I have started uncubicled. I cannot get past chapter 3. I don't like this book.


That's about where I stopped. I liked it, at first, because so many of us get caught in a "cubicle," and I related. It didn't hook me, though. I'll probably get back to it at some point.



> But I have been introduced to and really like Jeff Hepple, Margaret Lake (Gertie), Mike Hicks (KeelanWarrior), Boyd Morrison and Rebecca East (all our home-folks here). So I really want to like this too.


One of these days I'm going to have to get past Boyd's "thriller" tag and read The Ark. So many of KB'ers love his books that I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Geoff - I answered your question about Uncubicled over in the What Are You Reading thread, but then had a devil's advocate conversation in my mind during lunch.  Normally when I buy a book and stop reading it because I don't like the story, hate the characters, think its boring, whatever, I feel justified because I paid the author for their time (at least what they and their publishers are charging me for their time) and it is my loss of money vs my loss of time on what has become an unenjoyable read.  However, Josh essentially PAID US to read his book and so I felt obliged to read it to the end.  His loss is that I'm not likely to give any future novel he may have a chance.  So, do I think the books gets better after Chapter 3?  Personally, no.  Do you finish reading it because you implied you would when accepting his $5 gift card - maybe.  As SOMEONE is fond of saying......I'm just sayin'


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> Geoff - I answered your question about Uncubicled over in the What Are You Reading thread, but then had a devil's advocate conversation in my mind during lunch. Normally when I buy a book and stop reading it because I don't like the story, hate the characters, think its boring, whatever, I feel justified because I paid the author for their time (at least what they and their publishers are charging me for their time) and it is my loss of money vs my loss of time on what has become an unenjoyable read. However, Josh essentially PAID US to read his book and so I felt obliged to read it to the end. His loss is that I'm not likely to give any future novel he may have a chance. So, do I think the books gets better after Chapter 3? Personally, no. Do you finish reading it because you implied you would when accepting his $5 gift card - maybe. As SOMEONE is fond of saying......I'm just sayin'


Thanks for your response.
I know how hard this is for you because it is REAL hard for me.
I feel like I am spanking a puppy and it hurts me at least as bad as the puppy because an author is going to get some bad reviews, but I don't do this for a living so I am not used to it.
Anyway I want to make it clear that I did NOT participate in the "deal". So I paid the going Amazon rate for the book. I usually do this for the reason you said. I don't want to "owe" the author anything. When I praise a book like Treasure of LaMalinche by Jeff Hepple it is because I actually like it and say so. When I am less than satisfied (because I had high expectations) like with Mighty Hammer Down by David Guyton I say so (let me repeat I had HIGH expectations). And so with the hoopla I was looking forward to a fun read with uncubicled and am VERY disappointed.
And it is just MY opinion.
Thank you for your kindness in responding.
And I keep on sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I know how hard this is for you because it is REAL hard for me.
> I feel like I am spanking a puppy and it hurts me at least as bad as the puppy because an author is going to get some bad reviews, but I don't do this for a living so I am not used to it.
> Anyway I want to make it clear that I did NOT participate in the "deal". So I paid the going Amazon rate for the book. I usually do this for the reason you said. I don't want to "owe" the author anything. When I praise a book like Treasure of LaMalinche by Jeff Hepple it is because I actually like it and say so. When I am less than satisfied (because I had high expectations) like with Mighty Hammer Down by David Guyton I say so (let me repeat I had HIGH expectations). And so with the hoopla I was looking forward to a fun read with uncubicled and am VERY disappointed.
> ...


In fairness to Josh, he has gotten some decent reviews over at Amazon. As long as we're just sayin' ... let's just say _Uncubicled _is not for some of us, but that's not to say it's not a good book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not every book is for everyone.  That's why there are so many of them. . . . . .


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to get past Boyd's "thriller" tag and read The Ark. So many of KB'ers love his books that I feel like I'm missing out.


Gertie, you really have to try at least one of Boyd's books. I like all kinds of books so very few labels stop me. You REALLY need to read The Ark. I haven't read the other two yet because I have too many books on my Kindle. LOL Read at least one!

EllenR


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried a few pages of The Ark,  hoping to like it but did not.  It certainly was not for me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It would be boring if we all liked exactly the same thing!  It is good to hear everyone's opinions whether they agree with us or not!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Gertie~

Am reading AP right now (on Chapter 6) and I really am enjoying it. I loved this time period and lamenting over the fact that not a lot of publishers are putting it out like they used to. 

Haven't started UNCUBICLED yet and am wondering if I should push it down in the TBR list and read the other books recommended by the members here. I WILL read it eventually though, but NOT right now.

Edith


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> Gertie~
> 
> Am reading AP right now (on Chapter 6) and I really am enjoying it. I loved this time period and lamenting over the fact that not a lot of publishers are putting it out like they used to.


I'm so glad you are enjoying AP.



> Haven't started UNCUBICLED yet and am wondering if I should push it down in the TBR list and read the other books recommended by the members here. I WILL read it eventually though, but NOT right now.
> 
> Edith


Probably the best thing to do would be to read Josh's reviews on Amazon. He's gotten some pretty good reviews, and they might tell you more about the book.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> Gertie~
> 
> Am reading AP right now (on Chapter 6) and I really am enjoying it. I loved this time period and lamenting over the fact that not a lot of publishers are putting it out like they used to.
> 
> ...


Both Josh and Gertie's books have great reviews! Since you already have Uncubicled, don't let comments by 1 or 2 people stop you from reading it. I didn't enjoy it, but lots of people loved it and are impatiently waiting for Josh to get started on a sequel. I may even read it again trying to concentrate on what others enjoyed to see if comes across differently to me from a new perspective.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Gertie! I am going to have to buy your book! Woohoo! Congrats!



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to get past Boyd's "thriller" tag and read The Ark. So many of KB'ers love his books that I feel like I'm missing out.


Now, I normally prefer a good thriller over a romance, so I really enjoyed _The Ark_. I think it's well worth a try, even if it's not your preferred genre. As a fellow Harry Potter & Outlander fan, you might be surprised to like the thriller also!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

danfan said:


> Gertie! I am going to have to buy your book! Woohoo! Congrats!


Thanks. Hope you enjoy it.



> Now, I normally prefer a good thriller over a romance, so I really enjoyed _The Ark_. I think it's well worth a try, even if it's not your preferred genre. As a fellow Harry Potter & Outlander fan, you might be surprised to like the thriller also!


Wimp that I am, I have actually read Patricia Cornwell, James Patterson (including his vampire book and I'm not a fan of vampires) and Stephen King. I think I'll just go ahead and get The Ark, and put it on my TBR. Otherwise, I'll keep putting off reading it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you will find, Gertie, that there isn't any gratuitous violence (a fault I frequently find with Patterson) or gore for the sake of gore. It's a good story. . . fast paced and, dare I say it,


Spoiler



the good guys win 


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you will find, Gertie, that there isn't any gratuitous violence (a fault I frequently find with Patterson) or gore for the sake of gore. It's a good story. . . fast paced and, dare I say it,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I went ahead and bought The Ark. I don't want to pass up a well-written book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I went ahead and bought The Ark. I don't want to pass up a well-written book.


Gertie,
I am pretty sure that if you liked The Treasure of La Malinche, you will like The Ark. 
I liked both.
While I also liked In Her Name, I wouldn't automatically say that if you liked the other two you would like it. But I did.
So I am hoping that you will like The Ark as much as I did.
And while I want you to have reading time, I am selfishly going to wonder when there will be a sequel to Ariana's Pride. Hmmmmmm?
Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> I am pretty sure that if you liked The Treasure of La Malinche, you will like The Ark.
> I liked both.
> While I also liked In Her Name, I wouldn't automatically say that if you liked the other two you would like it. But I did.
> So I am hoping that you will like The Ark as much as I did.


Yes, I also read and liked _In Her Name_, and sci-fi is another genre that I don't generally read.

All these genres that I keep saying I don't read, then I list all the authors in those genres that I have actually read. I think I'm going to have to revise my thinking on this.



> And while I want you to have reading time, I am selfishly going to wonder when there will be a sequel to Ariana's Pride. Hmmmmmm?
> Just sayin.....


Not to fear. It's well in-progress. I'm a fast reader, Geoff, and reading does help the writing.


----------

